# Basics to Painting



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I was asked by a member of the WCI Message board for a little help on the basic steps in painting your wood carving - the how do I get my acrylics smooth and blended one!

So I have posted a thread, the Basics to Painting, that cover the very basic steps to painting your carving. These same techniques can be used on your pyrography projects and gourds. There are no surprise instructions here or secret techniques, just the basics that will help you create a strong, clean painting each and every time.

My sample projects have been worked on a Whittle Fish decoy. These are quick, easy, and very innovative little carvings that can be adapted to all of the painting styles that we will explore. The supply list will be given with each Whittle Fish project.

Acrylics over Linseed Oil (top, first on left)
Detressed Vintage Painting (top, second from left)
Cheat Painting (top, third left) - P.osts #18 -#23
Dry Brushing Acrylics over Oil Stain (top, fourth left) - P.osts #39 - #43
Marblizing (bottom, first left) - P.osts #35 - #38
Simple Acrylic Blending (bottom, middle) - P.osts #5 - #12
Dry Brushing Dark over Light (bottom, right) P.osts #32 - #33
Burnishing Raw Wood (not shown) - P.osts #2 - #4
How to Load Your Brushes (not Shown) - P.osts #25 - #31










Hope you will stop by and take a look.
Thanks, Susan Irish

LSIrish.com and CarvingPatterns.com


----------

